# What are the best timeshare exchange companies?



## xuamox (Dec 9, 2014)

I have only ever used RCI to exchange my timeshares, and I have not always been very happy with them.  I own one week in Kauai and exchanging it has not always been easy.  I am curious if anyone else has tried other companies that they liked better.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2014)

There really is no "best" exchange company.  What works best for you, will depending on where you want to go, and the trading power of the week you have to deposit.

What building is your timeshare in, and what size?

Where do you want to go (what resort/area do you want to exchange into)?

With RCI you get a certain number of trading power units (TPU) for your timeshare.  That represents the trading value of your week - it will have similar trading value in other exchange systems.  What is the highest TPU you can get from RCI?


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 9, 2014)

Also, are you looking for multiple credits in exchange for your deposit, or perhaps the best possible single exchange vacation you can get for your unit?


----------



## xuamox (Dec 9, 2014)

My timeshare is at the Lawai Beach Resort, Coral Building. I love the location, and really enjoy staying there. Right now probably looking at taking the family to Orlando, Florida.
I have never heard the term TPU before, is that a number that RCI can provide/disclose?
RCI always says that Hawaii is desirable and popular, so I assume that it would be easier to exchange than it has been.

Another issue I have is that my unit sleeps four, and we are no a family of five! So that might be a problem, unless the resort can accommodate two adult and three kids.

Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2014)

When you deposit a week with RCI, they either give your TPU (trading power units) or "points," depending on what type of RCI Acct. you have.  You use the TPU or points like currency to make exchanges.  Knowing how many TPU or points you have will tell you how much you have to "spend."  You can see this by simply logging on to your RCI Acct, and looking.

A one bedroom, in the Coral Building is going to have low trading power - because it's a small unit in a less desirable building.

If you are trying to trade for larger units, you probably are not going to have enough TPU/points at many resorts.

However, Florida is a very easy trade - Are you putting in an Ongoing Search as early as possible (an Ongoing Search is like wait listing with RCI) or are you just looking at what's online?

Redweek fills Ongoing Search requests FIRST - before anything goes online - the online inventory is just the *leftovers.*  So you need to put in an Ongoing Search, as early as possible - ideally, a year or more in advance.

Are you looking for a wide range of dates?  Or only high demand dates like Christmas, New Years, and Easter?  Those are the highest demand weeks of the year, and you probably don't have enough points/TPU.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 9, 2014)

Trade Power Unit (TPU) was a term coined here to name the number that RCI assigns to each week.  The RCI company does not use this term. 

However, when you deposit your week into RCI, the week shows up in your account with a number next to it. They call it Deposit Trading Power. That is the currency for your exchange.

To find yours,
RCI> Home > Manage My Deposits > Weeks You Can Deposit

Lets say it's 30. That means you may exchange for any other week RCI has in its inventory requiring a 30 or lower. If a Disney Vacation Club week requires 58, you will have to combine your weeks to be able to get one of their resorts.

If you select a week in Orlando that only requires 19 TPU, then you get change back. Your leftover exchange credit will be 11.

You will have no problem getting a 2br in Orlando.

I quickly checked a random 1 br at Lawai Beach Resort. The highest TPU I found was 36 for New Years Week. The lowest I found was 25. You must deposit well in advance to get the maximum TPU for your week. If you deposit close to check-in, your TPU is diminished.

Good Luck.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2014)

I looked it up - the highest trading power for your week is 36 TPU - which is good for a one bedroom.

You will get 36 TPU, if you deposit week 52, 2015, but you have to do it early.  Every couple of mos. the value of your deposit goes down.  

If you log into your RCI Acct. you can see the value of your current deposit.

*Hudshut - GMTA!


----------



## gomo2010 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Best Exchange Company*

I have only used DAE and have found them very friendly to deal with.  As Denise points out they all have pros and cons so find one that fits into your needs.
Gord


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 10, 2014)

DENISE- I can't get used to your new logo! 

Mary Ann


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 10, 2014)

So far I have only used DAE since leaving RCI. They don't have a lot of inventory, but I like that I don't have to deposit my week to search availability, since I will just use my home week if they don't have what I want. I got a wonderful exchange with them this past Sept. and I hope to do the same for next Sept.


----------

